# Vizsla vs Duck?



## Shake (Dec 27, 2011)

Ok. So the neighbour just brought home a baby duck. He named it Goose! lol

I brought my 4 month old V girl over to meet it, and as you can imagine, she went bonkers. At first my neighbour held it, and I let my girl explore it with her nose. Then I held it, and my neighbour kept my V within sniffing distance.

Next, we let the goose run in the yard, but my girl was waaay too excited to let her anywhere close.

So here's the question, as silly as it may sound: Will my girl kill the duck, given the chance?

Sorry for my ignorance, but I'm not a hunter, and both me and my neighbour are curious.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Without any intervening training, her instincts will tell her to kill the duck. She's a bird dog! She might also go on point first... and then kill the duck.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Yes, she will attempt to get at that duckling. She's a bird dog. Then again most dogs would go after it.
Quail are kept in special cages to introduce them to young bird dogs, even with that protection the pups the dogs kill a few. That duckling stands zero chance.


----------



## River (Sep 24, 2012)

Hello Shake your neighbour needs to get another duck or two, ducks need company. If you have females they will fly away in spring to find a mate. Need to pen or clip wings.

You can have all male or all females, or a mix of both, males with females will probably fight with other males. And males with females will mate, a duck will I am told, will try and mate with chickens too.

We have tiny call ducks a pair, our male was ok with the ducks very early, about 5 6 months, and our female is ok with the ducks at 18 months, they are in the same garden and our ducks free range now.

Keep the duck/s penned for about two months for the dog, and the ducks to get used to each other.


Supervise at all times and remove the dog when it's behaviour is not acceptable to you. 

The ducks rule our garden, the dogs will occasionally hang out with them, and ,let them bite them, when they have had enough the dogs gentle mouth the ducks to get them to stop.


The only time our female tries to catch them is when they fly, she lunges at them, and holds them mostly with her front legs and chest, and her mouth. And gets off when told.

We haven't had a dead duck yet.

Both dogs will still hunt ducks and stalk them, maybe not to field quality, but they can still hunt if you want.

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,9113.0.html


That duck still has a head, my other half pinched my picture I saved to post.


----------



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

Penny would love our neighbors to open a buffet next door!

Yours should order up some rabbits too.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby is a bird dog,,,can't see her like this with pheasants 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oZTAtvhAmU&feature=c4-overview&playnext=1&list=TLC-Y6Ka4vJNo


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey harrigab, that's precisely what I meant by "intervening training"! Ruby is a good girl because you taught her to be one, and she loves you!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

harrigab said:


> Ruby is a bird dog,,,can't see her like this with pheasants
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oZTAtvhAmU&feature=c4-overview&playnext=1&list=TLC-Y6Ka4vJNo


 Great video Harrigab Ruby did well to ignore those hens...I had to get rid of my hens last year as my little monster used to drag them kicking and screaming into her crate.............I do miss my hens :-[ :-[ :-[


----------



## River (Sep 24, 2012)

http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-QW4DZ4T/0/X2/i-QW4DZ4T-X2.jpg

River with the male duck. Secret lovers.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Growing up I had a English/Brittany Spaniel mix and he slept under the porch curled up with my pet rabbit. He also brought back in his mouth our baby ducks that tried to escape their little pond and he did not hurt them. He still stalked every other critter around (including killing snakes), but did not bother the ones he was brought up with. Maybe introducing at a young age is key?


----------

